# axe the postcode lottery



## sharon_tony

hi my name is sharon i am trying to put together a petition to axe the postcode lottery and give couples there 3 trys on the nhs for ivf/icsi treatment i am looking for support and people to sign my petition so i can take it further with the pct and the mp to try and change it so could everybody please show there support and sign my petition and make couples dreams come true thankyou here is the link for the petition  

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?freeivf

approved by admin


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats

All signed!!!

And too right, this postcode lottery is so unfair, howcome I only get one cycle yet someone who lives two roads down gets two?? And we use the same unit! No other health care system would get away with complying so badly to NICE!


----------



## Pinpin

Hi,

All signed by me too! EVERYONE should be entitled to 3 goes on the NHS !!!!!!! argh!

Pinpin x


----------



## Guest

I never realised how bad it was until I came on this site! As a gay couple we never expected to get any funding but I have spoken to another gay couple on this site and they have managed to get a free IVF out of their PCT. As a nurse myself, working for my local PCT, I see inequalities in so many aspects of healthcare provision. I support your petition.


----------



## caz1976

i will sign your patition as we have had other problems with our postcode we were referred to york as our post is a yo8 one which is actually a selby/york postcode but because we life on the wrong side of the river an are actually in the east riding we have got to go to hull this is so silly when we can you to york for other hospital tx and maternity care, etc.


----------



## Sparklyone

It is so unfair - we live in Herefordshire - the most backwards county in all things including IF -normally you get one NHS go - we didnt want to wait 18mnths as we were told the endo would get worse in that time so we paid for our first privately - now we get no funded goes at all as we were not willing to wait. All three cycle have had to be funded privately with finance being an added stress we just did not need.   We are now saving for our 4th go and immune testing. I have signed and cant believe there are so few signatures. Come on girls  

Sparklyone
x


----------



## Caz.s

All signed it really does need to end I get so angry


----------



## caz1976

i got mad about it all to,

thats disgusting you cant get funded tx after paying for the private tx we are at hull clinic and there are a few of the ladie have paid private  but they can getting the funded tx still,


----------



## chezz

Hi all signed this really needs to end. 

Myself  37 and my hubby 2b  33 have been told we wont get funding as he already has a daughter to a previous partner which i think is so unfair that i should be penalised because of this. We are not in the position to go private. We are under Mr Newman  at KGH who has been really good but this still don't solve the problem.


----------



## scotlass

signed


----------



## ullis72

I have definitely signed! great initiative


----------



## smartiepants

Hubby and i have signed.

Perhaps you could post this in other places to get even more signatures.

Kate x


----------



## cheeky monkey

Signed ....oh and bump!

xx


----------



## wee emma

signed   and will email to others.


----------



## kara76

signed

if you want any tips drop me a pm, i am part of the campaign in wales that have just been successful at increasing the cycle from 1 to 2


----------



## ANDI68

Signed and link added to my ** page


----------



## miriam7

all signed ...hope they change the rules


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I agree that you should get 3 cycles but I also think that some of the injustices like single women with infertility issues should also be entitled to IVF cycles- having spent over £70K on cycles due to a botched up ERPC on the NHS after a mc which has left me infertile.

Some lesbian couples have managed to get funded cycles

Good luck with your campaign


----------



## Guest

I agree 
As a same sex couple with no known fertility problems I have never expected any funding and have no problem with that at all, but I think ANYONE with a proven fertility problem should be able to get funding no matter what your relationship circumstances are so that those who really need the help are getting it.


----------



## Ravan

signed too


----------



## ells

Signed, totally agree!  Lets hope we get more sigs and they do something about this stupid postcode logic.

Ells


----------



## kara76

if anyone can help this campaign by printing and helping collect sigs please can you pm sharon

this is a really hard thing to do alone and support would be fab

we managed to change things in wales with hard campaigning so ladies join together please and make you voices heard


----------



## ForeverBlue

Signed!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi sharon in your posting you talk of 'couples' and on your petition you say 'everyone'- which do you mean?  are you aiming for equity and social inclusion, or just equity for couples thereby excluding single women with infertility, lesbians etc just need clarification before signing.

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks for clarification pm - signed


----------



## olive22

Ive signed and put on my face book page. I think it is unfair and should be changed. Also partners with children stopping nhs treatment. xx


----------



## vendabenda

signed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pat0110

signed and well done


----------



## Bunny Face

I completely agree. 

As the success rates for IUI are so low - why don't they limit this to one attempt and increase IVF to 3?


----------



## lharris_01

Signed and agree whole-heartedly!

Good Look !


----------



## Mandamae

Here's another one to sign too ladies:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/freeivficsi/

Lets  the government !!!!!

mandamae xx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Mandamae

BUMP? am I an  ? ha ha

how many now and when are you submitting it?

mandamae


----------



## QAGirl

All signed


----------



## Hales :)

Yes, currently same sex couples in my post code don't get any treatment free


----------



## LauraLoo20

SIGNED. 
I have had one ectopic pregnany and have 1 tuibe left which is blocked whic means we will need IVF. NHS in my pct allow funding for one go but my partner has a child from a past relationship which means im not entitled to a funded attempt.   i think this should be axed 2 baby dust to you all xx


----------



## helen6887

Just stumbled over this thread, and want to say well done for organising this petition. I will most certainly be signing it, as soon as the general election is over (they aren't allowing any e-petitions during the election campaign! ). My husband and I had to wait 4 years on a waiting list for one NHS funded IVF cycle. We were told we were not a priority because we were both OVER 35!!!! Surely an older age should have made us a priority , as we obviously have less time left to conceive. Duh!!!! Our one cycle was unsuccessful and whilst I was grateful for the NHS funding, I couldn't help but feel bitter about other couples getting up to  three free cycles. It isn't fair. We even had to pay for the follow up meeting after our cycle, as well as the freezing of two embryo's, which we are now paying to have transferred. We are not wealthly, we have worked and paid taxes for decades, the only time I have ever needed any hospital treatment was during a miscarriage, and my husband never. The postcode lottery is a disgrace, it must change!!!!!

Helen xxx


----------



## abbybella

Signed. It's so unfair. I'm lucky as east of England gets three goes but people a mile up the road get one it needs changing. X


----------



## Tracey1233

Having suffered three ectopic pregnacies over the last six years, Oct 04, Mar 08 and Mar 10, my husband and I have been left with no other alternative than IVF should we wish to have a family. As an ordinary hard working couple, paying tax and NI for 42 years between us we had hoped for some help from the NHS, however that is not to be, unfortunately IVF funding is by postocde lottery throughout the country. I have started a group on ********, IVF funding - making it fair for all, to gain support for changing this and making the funding fair for everyone. 
Once the government has got themselves estabilished I will set up an online petition to No10, Mr Cameron claims to be a family man, so lets see if he can help change these rules. PCT's in the country are given NICE guidelines to follow however they can ammend and add their own criteria, this resulting in less people being given IVF funding and for fewer cycles. 
I am determined to bring these issues to light and help change the rules for others as only if you have to go through the horrible experience of loosing a pregnancy or suffering with un-explained fertility would people be aware of this.

http://www.********.com/?sk=messages&tid=1325753096901#!/group.php?gid=116184388417285&ref=ts

Thank you for your support and good luck to everyone of you going through this horrible rollercoaster of infertility xxx

/links


----------



## baby hope

Hi Tracey1233
I am new to FF and have been TTC for 5 years i was told 4 years ago my FSH was 12.4 which is high and my DH has poor motility .They told us that we would need IVF but this would not be funded due to my FSH level and we were only 32  .
We were planning to get married so decided to focus on the wedding and hopefully a miracle would happen and maybe we would fall eu natural. We have just celebrated our first wedding anniversary and dont know where that year has gone.
We went back to the fertility clinic in Dec last year to ask again if they could help us ? They said if i could get my FSH level below 12 they would consider this . I put every effort i could i was determined to do this i had acupuncture and reflexology once a week stopped drinking tea and coffee cut out all fizzy drinks and generally ate as healthy as i could .I also started taking fertilaid extra vitamins drank herbal and fertility tea. I was really feeling the benefits and felt really good and thought that my next FSH test would be good. How wrong could i have been i had another test done in Feb this year and in the space 2 months my level had gone from 12.9 to 20.8  .
I was so upset and angry because i knew that i would not have IVF funded now . I stressed to the NHS that when we first attended the clinic they told me i could not have ivf funded due to our age as we where then 32 years of age. When i went back in December i stressed this and said that this July i would be 36 so could they help us? They then moved the goal post and said they would not help because of my FSH level  . Apparently i dont meet their criteria what a joke !!!!. And just like yourselves me and my DH have both worked all our lives and when we ask for a little bit of help we have been turned away....

I am sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancies and i wish you lots of luck    .


I am so pleased and want to thank you for starting the group on face book which today i have joined. 
   

Many thanks


----------



## smartiepants

Hi Tracey1233

I have clicked on the link but it says there is an error, can you let me know when its up and running again and i will of course join.

K x


----------



## K8O

Hi

Definately need to get this issue raised.  We live in one of the only PCT's in the country that do not fund anything, no tests, nothing.  Lobbied with the MP who didnt respond until 3 days before the election.  She lost.  She did tell me how they work out the priority but it made me so mad I deleted the email so I can't tell you how they do it.  We were very lucky and got funding because DH was under a different PCT and they did fund.  There are far too many people suffering because of postcode lottery and its appauling.  And the ones that do fund have completely stupid rules.  It needs to be stopped.

I have joined your ** page, I have always been very nervous about people knowing our situation but now I don't care.  We need to stand up for ourselves.

Smartiepants - if you search IVF funding on ******** the page comes up.

Let me know when the petition is up and running

Kxx


----------



## helen6887

Hi All,

Anyone know when this 'wonderful, new' government  (haha) are going to open up the e-petitions again, so I can sign the 'axe the postcode lottery petion, and give all couples 3xNHS IVF treatments'?

Helen xxx


----------



## vicsut

Hi,,
Well done to you for starting this petition. It is a disgrace that postcode lotteries exist and the sooner they are axed the better. Your petition has inspired me to write to my local MP

thanks

Vicki


----------



## GLouE

Is this petition still open? I've added my signature but would like to send the link to all my friends and family if there is still a point and it hasn't closed?

Thanks

GLouE


----------



## schnarff

Hales - thats discrmination which under the new legislation they can not do.  Have you tried getting some legal advice?


----------



## clare_lou

i have signed and so has my husband good luck with your pertition .. i might write to my local mp also


----------



## MARPSJR

In Wokingham Berkshire the cut off age is now 34. After that you have to self pay.


----------



## Seachest

Signed with conviction


----------



## KimC

Im signed up. Im in Buckinghamshire and my PCT is Hampshire - who knows why?! Im allowed one try only - the good news is that women who ar unsuccesful first time are still allowed to access their free NHS go if they paid privately initially. 

Great petition!


----------



## PinkTulip

Let me know if you need more signature I work at a hospital and I have loads of friends living in one cycle only poscode...
Keep me aware, please.
Thanks


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Girls
I need help to write a letter for my PCT to ask for more trials.
Has anyone done it and was successful?
Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## loubes

All signed x


----------



## daxcat

All signed.


----------



## nikmc

New to this site but this is something that makes me mad!!  We have recently applied for NHS funding after I suffered 2 ectopic pregnancies in a year and have now lost both tubes.  So IVF is our only chance.

We live in Derbyshire which is one of only 5 PCTs that use male BMI as a criteria.  It needs to be under 30 and DH's is not.  DH is a healthy, fit, active 34 year old who used to play a lot of rugby and who is just of big build - or as our GP puts it, has a high muscle mass.  And there is no way they he would ever be able to lose the 3 stone that would be needed to get under the BMI of 30.

However the other frustration is that if we lived 15 miles west, north or north west of where we currently live we would probably already have had our first cycle and be entitled to at least 2 if not 3 cycles as we border about 6 different PCTs!  

We have been to our MP and appealed against the decision but now have another form to fill in to appeal again.  So this weekend we wrote a letter to David Cameron and lots of other high level politicians who deal with the "National" Health Service.

My issue isnt that there are criteria but that the criteria are not the same everywhere.

Lets hope something is done soon because it isnt a national health service and people get their hopes up only to be disappointed.  As if going through this isnt hard enough already....


----------



## Tfor

signed!  my dh has a son from previous marriage so therefore i was told i'm entitled to diddly squat on the nhs. DISGUSTING!!  child is NOTHING to do with me and we don't even get to see him as wicked witch is pathetic and so it hurts even more that i might never get to have my own child as finances limit our cycles. How can these people play god with our natural instincts to wanting a child, are we not suffering enough that it's not happening naturally.....


----------



## KimC

Tfor, I had no idea you would be discrimintaed against because of a previous relationship. Thats awful, wish it was different for you and your Dh. Good luck xx


----------



## Tfor

cheers hun, yes it's total pants!! it makes me soooooo angry. you can see why people say they have split up and want to use a known sperm donor (ie dh) to get round it in desperation. I don't go to the docs very often, i pay my stamp and national insurance AND tax so surely there must be some money in the nhs pot with my name on it


----------



## KimC

Needs must hun, noone on here would blame you, I certainly wouldn't! Whatever your course of action, I hope you get the elusive BFP dreamt of by so many with IF xxx


----------



## Tfor

cheers hun and huge congrats on your amazing news!!


----------



## KimC

Thank-you, we're over the moon xx


----------



## katena

Signed.....

Sureley there is a way of getting this more promenantly displayed over FF??


----------



## hoping :)

I am on my fone, will sign when i get home! 

my pct has stopped all funding 4 ivf =( im v.v. fortunate to have jst missed the cut off, we get 1 go, not 2. it annoys me cz if we had been 2months later we wouldnt have any! 

the guidelines suck too-blo+dy hard enough to meet them, its ALL wrong! we have the right to b mummies... 

and i dnt undastand how they say no if ur dp has a child with some1 else? grrr x


----------



## bestbean

Signed!!      I was with North Staffs PCT and had ziltch help, no scans, moved house and found i had fibroids and a cancerous lump.  How can PCT just miss off such a huge chunk of medicine without having to justify it


----------



## teresa b

All signed.

I hope you get further than me. I ha one cycle on the nhs whcihc sadly failed and was refused anymore   . I got my local mp involved and she wrote endless letters to the pct and they still said no so she got the media involved. I was in a couple of papers, did loads of radio interviews and was on anglia news, bbc news and c4 news and still didn't get anywhere. We waited two years because they say if you fund a cycle yourself then the nhs won't fund anymore    in the end we didn't want to wait anymore so paid ourselves (with eggshare/icsi so cycle was half the cost) Sadly failed    so now we are back to the drawing board   


I really do hope you get somewhere with this cause it is so unfair. If we lived 15miles away then we could have got three.

Good luck


----------



## hoping :)

T im the same (without media) im fortunate enough to get 1 'go' if my appt was 2mths later id have got none! but if i lived 20mins away, less in some directions id get 3! we pay same tax and ni as the other areas yet get treated differently =( x x good luck x x


----------



## miss mischeif 1

signed, needs review as very unfair and almost discriminating, it is the same as ivf and work, people having treatment process are undergoing
so many emotions and should be given support. Thanks for creating this thread


----------



## Kimbers101

All signed no.988!  

xx


----------



## badswimmers

Signed as well to try and help get fairness for everyone.


----------



## Kaybee

Hi and thank you for raising this petition.

Signed. I asked about fertility treatment 4 years ago when I was 38 and becoming frantic, they wouldn't even give me a consultation. Now I find myself shelling out £1000's as a private patient when I have worked all of my adult life and paid £1000's & £1000's in NI contributions - I have never taken a penny from the state. It is an absolute disgrace. 

Thanks. 

Kaybee.


----------



## shell1362

signed!!!!!!


----------



## Kernow11

Signed up!


----------



## BabySteps

Excellent idea.  Very happy to sign.
x


----------



## nettie77

Signed....


----------



## CRX

Signed - thank you for doing this. The way that this system is organised is absolutely pathetic. I feel uttterly failed by my treatment under the NHS.


FAIL 1-  I was rejected immediately by my PCT because I had a miscarriage 2 years previously even though that was in the category of "miracle" pregnancy due to the fact I have been told on numerous occasions IVF is the ONLY way I can conceive.


FAIL 2- The fact I cannot conceive naturally unless a miracle occurs - is partially because doctors missed my v. severe endometriosis for years.


FAIL 3-  Even if I hadn't had that first m/c - I would now continue to be rejected by my PCT as I have had another m/c from private IVF treatment 


FAIL 4- I couldn't even get m/c investigations on the NHS as I needed to have 3 m/c to qualify. 


Whew! Felt good to get that off my chest -


----------



## 65roses

all signed


----------



## ailsawolf

Hi 

Well done on starting this - totally support this petition.  We were unable to have any funded IVF as Kingston PCT had a criteria which included FSH and my level in August was too high.  Even the consultant that saw us and told us the bad news was in disagreement with this criteria especially as we had been in the system for 2 years and the FSH level was below when we started.  Subsequently at the start of this non-funded IVF cycle the clinic checked my FSH levels and it was 8.5! just shows how unfair the criteria is and that it is a post code lottery.

Wishing you every success with this petition.


----------



## leinlondon

Signed x

My pct withdrew ALL funding in November, we should have been eligible for 2 rounds but our dr did not get our paperwork in on time so we were screwed. Starting treatment privately next week after saving madly. Best of luck to all who need it xxxx


----------



## Dreambaby2011

How do I sign this? Sorry if I'm being dumb


----------



## Dreambaby2011

Done


----------



## Ceri.

sharon_tony said:


> hi my name is sharon i am trying to put together a petition to axe the postcode lottery and give couples there 3 trys on the nhs for ivf/icsi treatment i am looking for support and people to sign my petition so i can take it further with the pct and the mp to try and change it so could everybody please show there support and sign my petition and make couples dreams come true thankyou here is the link for the petition
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?freeivf
> 
> approved by admin


----------



## PinkTulip

I just signed the petition and I also sent to all my friends....
Hoperfully we will win this battle....
How many signatures do you need??


----------



## MAQUIB

Signed!
Good initiative.
Maqui


----------



## munchkin35

signed, good luck with it


----------



## Honor77

Done 

Best of luck!

xxx


----------



## sharon_tony




----------



## callmechar

we cannot get IVF as we already have a child, very unfair.


----------



## AmandaB1971

Unfortunately the NHS is working on very limited resources and giving people the chance to experience parenthood for the first time has become the priority while money is so tight. Whilst it might feel unfair I guess they have to prioritise somehow and no way is going to be fair to everyone.


----------



## Hannushka

Signed and will spread the petition for a truly great cause xxx


----------



## Smidget

Signed and I wish you the best of lick with it!
Thank you for your efforts here! 

Xx


----------



## callmechar

AmandaB1971 said:


> Unfortunately the NHS is working on very limited resources and giving people the chance to experience parenthood for the first time has become the priority while money is so tight. Whilst it might feel unfair I guess they have to prioritise somehow and no way is going to be fair to everyone.


Yes its very unfair however its not fair that you can get IVF from some PCTs even if you have a child while some you cannot. I think we need transparency and fairness across the health service.


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm sure that we do but that's aspirational and highly unlikely while Government have a localisation agenda.


----------



## amj2906

As government funding continues to get cut this will be more of an issue. Reading posts on FF I've realised how inconsistent funding rules are across different pcts. I'd like to see one set of rules for all but more likely this will see more 'generous' pcts bringing funding down rather than others going up.


----------



## PinkTulip

Anybody know how many trials Hounslow PCT is going to give from April/11??
I was hoping they add 1 more trial as they were given only 1 trial funding by NHS...
Anyone know to explain about self funding IVF 
A friend of mine lives in Sutton and her Dr said they wont fund any IVF for her but she could go for self funding instead...She has to pay but is not private...How does it works?
PinkTulip


----------



## AmandaB1971

amj2906 said:


> As government funding continues to get cut this will be more of an issue. Reading posts on FF I've realised how inconsistent funding rules are across different pcts. I'd like to see one set of rules for all but more likely this will see more 'generous' pcts bringing funding down rather than others going up.


Most definately that's what would happen and aside from anything else the PCT's are being abolished in 12 months time so it'll all be academic anyway!


----------



## Scorpio33

and stop the postcode lottery

http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43913

/links


----------



## Scorpio33

Sorry, this was a reaction to this article

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/lifestyle/tn2-saturday/a-weekend-with/trapped_by_the_ivf_tick_list_1_2626754

/links


----------



## L_ouise

I'm so very lucky to be getting a free go on the Nhs.

I actually live in Staffordshire where they don't offer any free cycles but I live on the boundary so my postcode actually indicates I live in the next county where I get a free cycle 

To be honest I think that three cycles for everyone is too idealistic and I'd be much happier everyone getting the same rather than three.

Two cycles each to give failed attempts a chance to be learned from and more extensive diagnostics before treatment.

I fear if we keep asking for too much that we'll lose it all.


----------



## Caz

Ladies for relevant information on your own PCT's criteria you will likely find a thread in each Location area. Please have a look in there and, if you have information about your own PCT's funding rules, please share there. 

I am going to move this thread to the News Discussions area now. It has been in situ in the IVF boards for over 3 years and it's time it it had a new home where more people might see it. 

C~x


----------

